# Road bike



## Bayerd (16 Jan 2010)

I'm looking for my first road bike. If you've one for sale, PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Bayerd (16 Jan 2010)

I'm looking for my first road bike. If you've one for sale, PM me.

Thanks


----------



## wlc1 (18 Jan 2010)

Size ? 

Double, compact or tripple ?

Alu/carbon etc ?


----------



## wlc1 (18 Jan 2010)

Size ? 

Double, compact or tripple ?

Alu/carbon etc ?


----------



## wlc1 (18 Jan 2010)

Size ? 

Double, compact or tripple ?

Alu/carbon etc ?


----------



## MrRidley (18 Jan 2010)

How much you looking to spend ?


----------



## MrRidley (18 Jan 2010)

How much you looking to spend ?


----------



## shaun75 (20 Jan 2010)

I've PM'd you


----------



## shaun75 (20 Jan 2010)

User76 said:


> I haven't got it........



That's because i've PM'd Bayerd. 

Sorry User76


----------



## Bayerd (28 Jan 2010)

Sorry, due to unforseen bills, I'm not in a position to buy for the next 3 to 4 months or so. Thanks for the replies and PMs.


----------



## mat8n (12 Feb 2010)

i have one for sale and wont be around for a few months so give me a shout then.


----------



## buzzy bee (13 Feb 2010)

Hi

I am back looking for a bike, a good begginers bike, but one that I will not need to get rid of for at least a couple of years, due to it breaking etc. I am about 6 foot tall, and am open as far as budget goes, depends if I like the look of it! Anyone selling anything suitable, closer to Cheshire the better!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2010)

hi i have acouple at moment one is listed under the for sale section a nice Peugoet p10 racer or if you want something a bit more e mail me for details but a lot more expensive , both are in wellingborough northamptonshire. martin


----------



## ward-c (28 Apr 2010)

i got a 2010 61 allez sport with tiagra, seat and seat post and tyre uprade. 500 quid for quick sale. like new and a beauty. 750 all told a few months ago. leeds, west yorkshire. 07910966349. glen.


----------



## ward-c (28 Apr 2010)

oh and ita triple.


----------

